What's the hardest part in the job searching process in the tech industry? - aginovski
======
duxup
Making meaningful contact with someone on the other end who is TRYING.

Most contacts I have with recruiters of all types involve indications they
haven't read my resume (or anything about me) and effectively are a sort of
"cold call" situation where they know nothing about me compared to the job.

I feel like there is a whole recruiting business of creating busywork for
themselves.

I'm inundated with folks contacting me on various services (most are turned
off as I'm working), and most every contact was a waste of time for me the
last time I was in contact with anyone.

For a given job the real technical decision maker probabbly could give me a
thumbs up or down in a matter of seconds as far as the first filter goes, but
instead you dance around with various other people first for what could be
hours for no good reason.

~~~
rboyd
best story I've read about these gatekeepers
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/ayep7t/a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/ayep7t/a_hr_rep_asked_me_if_i_had_any_experience_with/)

------
samfisher83
Going through the interviews. You have to waste a day + study time doing it.

If you have 4 interviews in a week that is 4 days you have to burn.

------
logari
The hardest part is actually having your resume read by a human decision maker
who is not HR,agent, jobsite, middleman, etc.

To do so, your resume must look flawless. And impressive. Both content and
form. For form, try Latex.

Then find the decision maker and send email directly. The job sites are
useless.

------
JSeymourATL
Hands-off Managers and Department Heads -- who are largely uninvolved in the
hiring process.

Especially true for large companies, they've abdicated this responsibility to
mindless, soulless HR flunkies.

~~~
duxup
"Well you've got all the technical skills we listed but I don't see this
random file format we added on so ..."

~~~
peteradio
You don't know jason?

~~~
duxup
One of those things you don't think to mention, but should.

How much alphabet soup makes sense to list?

------
world32
Nothing, its always been easy for me to get jobs as a developer, I don't
understand people that find it difficult. If you have at least one years full-
time experience and are competent on the job then most companies I've known
will be desperate to hire you as there is such a huge shortage of good
developers.

Sorry if thats conceited.

~~~
wolco
That's what I thought until I tried to go remote.

There isn't a huge shortage. If there was they would take on people with
proven skill in related languages and train. There is a shortage with
developers with 3-5 years experiencd having the exact stack the company is
looking for.

~~~
world32
Interesting point. I have stuck with the same stack for about 6 years so maybe
this is why I find it easy to get jobs?

As for remote work, the majority of the jobs I've had have been either fully
remote or partial - like between 1-3 days a week in the office, the rest from
home. Never found any difference when applying to remote jobs myself.

------
gcheong
Trying to find the motivation to prepare for the arbitrary algorithm
interviews when you believe on principle that this is just the wrong way to
hire.

------
christopher8827
When recruiters barely take a look at you because you didn't go to Stanford or
some elite uni.

Job interviews with too many interview rounds.

~~~
neuroticfish
>When recruiters barely take a look at you because you didn't go to Stanford
or some elite uni.

Is this only a problem on the West Coast or applying at FAANG-like companies
or something? Neither myself nor anybody I know has ever had such an issue in
the South, Midwest, Northeast, or on the East Coast.

~~~
christopher8827
Really? I went to uni in Australia but I get passed on by HR because they are
looking for someone with ‘US experience’.

